# Help my 2 dogs keep attacking eachother



## yorkielove (Jun 18, 2010)

please help i have 2 yorkies a male(N) (3.5) and a female (S)(3) and a male pomapoo (N) (1)years old (btw he was introduced in November) . It all started about 2 months ago the female yorkie started viciously attacking the male. Before this they were inseparable (all 3 dogs) they ate played and slept together.The other night she had him by the neck to the point where he almost passed out. I had taken them to a trainer for some help but they were more worried about teaching them how to do tricks versus teaching me/them how to prevent fights and get them back to normal, I also had them checked out at the vet. I have tried a shock collar but nothing, they currently need to be kept in separate rooms at all times, unless both yorkies wear a muzzle. Even with the muzzle on the yorkies they still try and fight, they go after each other making horrible snarls and growls and push each other around. The puppy does not get involved in the fights and is pretty much clueless as to what is going on. Can someone please help me or point me in the right direction so i can fix this problem. I really really really do not want to get rid of any dogs.


----------



## MelLily (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello! I am no expert on the subject but I just recently watched an episode of "It's Me or the Dog" on Animal Planet and they had a scenario very much similar to this one. I will share what expert animal trainer Victoria Stillwell did and it worked very much for her. You will need someone else to help you though (or 2 other people if all dogs are having issues). Each dog should be on a lead and have their own individual "trainer" controlling them--that's why you'll need the help. (Now, I don't know that it is necessary, but she used clickers for the dogs on the show. Look up clicker training if you don't know what I'm talking about.) Anyways, they should all be brought in the same room together. If they stay calm and ignore the other dog, they get a treat. If they bark, growl, lunge, etc. they should immediately be taken out of the room somewhere out of sight then brought back in. Repeat as necessary (treating or leaving). If it doesn't work out well in the home, take them on neutral territory like a park, gym, someone else's home, etc. PS- If you use clickers, each dog should have their own b/c they have different sounds and you "click then treat".


----------



## MelLily (Oct 19, 2009)

I should clarify that each dog is treated individually--if one stays calm, you treat and stay put. If another dog reacts then only that dog is removed from the situation.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Are you 100% sure they are fighting? We had a yorkie and a JRT and I was sure they were killing each other...they seemed ok, growling, biting wrestling chasing pinning each other down, and when I asked the trainer if it was ok they were doing this she said they are terriers and will be very loud when they play fight. Even my two dogs now sound like they are getting into a ripping scrap but they are just playing...every once in a while Bella will cower down because she gets scared but then Maggie backs off.


----------



## yorkielove (Jun 18, 2010)

yes they are fighting... the male is deathly afraid of the female but will attack her if he feels threatened


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

How many times have you had to have vet care, and stitches, etc, after these fights?


----------



## yorkielove (Jun 18, 2010)

we have never had to take them to the vet for stitches or after care we always pull them off of each other before it gets that far this last time she got him I'm sure the male could use some medical attention for this recent attack. You can not even pet him where she had bit him but my mother doesn't it is necessary to take him because they have already scabbed over.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

So you're saying there HAS been bite wounds/punctures.

Okay, when this first started occurring did you get a full health check done on both dogs? This does not mean a general examination it means blood tests including thyroid and tick borne disease tests.
Dogs do not just suddenly decide they hate each other after three years together without a reason, and more often than not it is health issues causing the changes in behaviours. 
You must find out if this is the case, because no matter what training or behaviour mod you try, it will not work if there is underlying issues.
IN the meantime, you'll have to keep the dogs separated.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

I would start with a health check on both dogs to make sure there's nothing going on causing a problem (and get teh wounds checked, if he won't let you pet him there). Make sure there's no physical issues.

Then, manage them - don't do the muzzles and let them fight it out routine. If it's just you, put one in a crate in one room then bring in the other and do the same thing - reward for calm behavior, move away if they're fussing at each other. Get a friend to help you walk both dogs at the same time, same thing, keep them as close as possible without them fighting and do LOTS of walks to tire them out. 

Remove all toys, chew items and so on, they should come from you. Meals should be meals, not a constant source of food to guard over. Ideally food should come from you in the form of training and working on things.

Best thing to do though would be to find a trainer in your area that deals with this sort of thing - not sure if you asked the first trainer that directly or not, but I'm sure if you let us know where you are someone on here would know who to talk to about it.

Lana


----------

